

More Facebook users are on Android than iOS, but just barely - thegarside
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2012/10/08/more-android-users-use-facebook-than-ios-users-but-just-barely/

======
pedalpete
Where are the other 61% of mobile users coming from?? I know facebook has been
focusing on making their mobile site available on all platforms, but I didn't
think they would realistically have more than half the visits coming from non-
smartphone devices. I doubt Blackberry and WP is more than 1 or 2%.

Also, does android come with facebook already installed? I don't think iOS
does, which could account for the difference between mobile web and app.

~~~
Synaesthesia
It's not a comparison of mobile usage but of all usage, so the other 61% are
just pc's

